# Pipeline



## wbdenamur (Jan 4, 2014)

Does anyone know of a map or coordinates I can use to locate the offshore pipeline 60 miles out of Panama City? It runs from New Orleans to Tampa. I want to run out and do some deep dropping.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Hiltons has it


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

It's on NOAA Chart 11360_1 (Cape St George to Mississippi Passes)

(29deg 09.987'N by 085 deg 59.485'W)

(29deg 24.741'N by 086deg 25.069'W)

That's two points picked off the digital chart - should get you in the neighborhood. Looks like a straight line between them. About 8 miles to the NW of the westernmost point it starts a curve more westerly so I would not try to extrapolate too much.


----------



## jugislandrelic (Oct 9, 2007)

You are going past some good bottom to fish the pipe


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

When I am running back form the spur back home to Pensacola i head towards the nipple from the spur. A little north of the spur I would more than not get at least a knock down or a hoo in the boat. After getting my Hiltons subscription I realized there was a pipeline that was running right under the vicinity of these regular knock downs. I have considered just trolling the pipeline for a day just to see what happens.


----------

